# Apache Direktiven / Zugriff auf Ordner unter docroot



## Lotty von Bohlen (27. Jan. 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

mich plagt derzeit ein Konfigurationsproblem. Ich möchte innerhalb eines Webs OTRS installieren , die Installation an sich liegt ausserhalb des Document_Root  /srv/www/web1/web unter /srv/www/web1/otrs .

Dort benötige ich Zugriff auf die Ordner /bin/cgi-bin/ und /var/httpd/htdocs/.

Mein (wahrscheinlich zu einfacher) Gedanke war, dies über eine Anpassung der  Apache Directives zu realisieren.

Ich habe entsprechend dort eingetragen:


```
ScriptAlias /otrs/ "/srv/www/web1/otrs/bin/cgi-bin/"
Alias /otrs-web/ "/srv/www/web1/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs/"
<Directory "/srv/www/web1/otrs/bin/cgi-bin/">
    AllowOverride None
    Options +ExecCGI -Includes
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
<Directory "/srv/www/web1/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs/">
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```
Nach meiner Theorie müsste ich jetzt unter der URL www.meine-domain.de/otrs-web/ auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen können.

Doch leider ist dem nicht so. Wo liegt mein Denkfehler? Oder ist ein Zugriff unterhalb des Document_Root nicht konfigurierbar.

Liebe Grüße

Lotty


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2008)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle OTRS einfach im richtigen Document Root des Webs installieren.


----------



## Lotty von Bohlen (3. Feb. 2008)

*OTRS "muss" unterhalb der Doc-Root liegen*

Hi,

das Problem ist, dass OTRS mit wwwrun Rechten läuft, somit verbietet sich leider die Ablage innerhalb des Document-roots. 

Kann ISPConfig mit einer Alias-Anweisung umgehen oder wird diese nicht ausgeführt?

Liebe Grüße


Charlotte


----------



## Lotty von Bohlen (3. Feb. 2008)

*Problem gelöst*

Hallo,

durch Experimentieren habe ich die Lösung gefunden, es war nur ein kleiner Eintrag der fehlte:


```
ScriptAlias /otrs/ "/srv/www/web1/otrs/bin/cgi-bin/"
Alias /otrs-web/ "/srv/www/web1/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs/"
<Directory "/srv/www/web1/otrs/bin/cgi-bin/">
    AllowOverride none    
  Options +ExecCGI -Includes
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    DirectoryIndex index.pl
</Directory>
<Directory "/srv/www/web1/otrs/var/httpd/htdocs/">
    AllowOverride none
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich noch eine kleine anleitung zur Installation von OTRS unter ISPConfig nachrreichen, da das Thema sicherlich für einige User interessant ist.

Erst einmal vielen Dank

Lotty


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

> In den nächsten Tagen werde ich noch eine kleine anleitung zur Installation von OTRS unter ISPConfig nachrreichen, da das Thema sicherlich für einige User interessant ist.


Danke, das wäre super.


----------



## ahsamuel (8. Feb. 2008)

ich wäre auch sehr daran interessiert!

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Zalu (24. Feb. 2009)

Wäre auch dran interessiert, hab es mit ISPC auf CentOS 5 nicht hinbekommen. 
Gruß
Mark


----------

